# plz look at these pics



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

what spieces is this?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

and this


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved *


----------



## pygoshoal (Mar 2, 2004)

spilo cf


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Try for a sharper flank image.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

here frank:


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

another


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

and another


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

please resize them if possible


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It appears to be S. altisipinis (spilo cf).


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

spilo cf to me


----------



## nickdsm (Mar 19, 2004)

looks like a young black i had. What size is your fish?


----------



## BLACKDIAMONDRHOM (Mar 7, 2004)

looks like a young Rhom of some type do to the jaw structure and profile. Maybe a diamond variety of some type, Xingu?
rick


----------

